

I'am a startup looking for a billing platform? - hackerfree

Anyone heard of the SeedEdition? They are giving the first $1M in revenue for free.
======
manuscreationis
Never heard of SeedEdition, sorry.

Chargify has a really flexible structure for configuring how you bill, with an
api that lets you hook into it pretty easily.

The main drawback is, at least the last time I looked at them, the cost
structure. It very quickly gets expensive, although depending on how much you
charge, it might not be an issue.

You can always roll that cost into your actual offering, as well

------
goshakkk
Consider taking a look at Samurai by FeeFighters
<https://samurai.feefighters.com/>

------
hackerfree
Blog post on someone using Seed Edition. They sound pretty happy...

[http://mcftechnology.wordpress.com/2011/11/14/seed-
edition-f...](http://mcftechnology.wordpress.com/2011/11/14/seed-edition-
finally-light-at-the-end-of-the-tunnel-for-subscription-billing/)

------
thorie
Check out some of the apps here
<http://whebsite.com/wiki/Startups#Finance_and_accounting>

------
hackerfree
Thanks everyone. Ya I have been hearing SeedEdition has the same features as
Chargify. I will definitely look into everything.

------
amccloud
<https://stripe.com/>

~~~
manuscreationis
Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't stripe more of a payment gateway, where as
what hes asking is more about structuring recurring billing based on a
contract?

In other words, he could actually do the charge through stripe, but he
couldn't generate the invoice by which he comes to the amount that he charges.

Maybe i'm wrong.

------
true_religion
What's a link to the SeedEdition website?

~~~
hackerfree
www.seededition.com

